
Show HN: “Fun with SVG” portfolio site - pachomski
Hi HN,<p>This is my first post!<p>I&#x27;ve been playing around with this design for more than a year and finally committed to finishing it.<p>I look forward to your critiques and criticisms if you have any.<p>site: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrispachom.ski&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrispachom.ski&#x2F;</a><p>Thanks
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure if this qualifies for a Show HN, but nice site anyway. Since the
Work and Music links have an animation, I expected that the Code link has an
animation too.

